# Does Cindy of Silkess Maltese still breed?



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi. Does anyone know if Cindy of Silkess still breeds maltese? I can’t find any information online. I don’t know how to contact her. 
Thank you.


----------



## Isabella Adkins (Apr 10, 2021)

I’ve been wondering of that myself. I got a maltese from her in 2011 and I’m kind of thinking of getting another puppy but it doesn’t seem she’s breeding maltese anymore 😞
The puppy I got from her is the best doggie ever!


----------

